# New house i did!



## GSP82 (Feb 20, 2014)

This house I did is a net zero home!


----------



## Phinnster (Feb 20, 2013)

Sweet

Products?


----------



## GSP82 (Feb 20, 2014)

Regal select matte on walls, regal select semi gloss on trim and semi gloss poly from Vermont Natural Coatings.


----------



## Danahy (Dec 11, 2008)

Beautiful Work!


----------

